# Turn Signal Continuous Noise won't stop MKIV



## nirav (Nov 16, 2001)

Hello Vortexers!
Recently, my turn signal clicking noise continuous while driving straight or after making a turn. It kind of has grown its mind of its own and will stop when it wants. Could anyone help me to prevent the click sound? Is it a relay issue? Any help would be grateful!


----------



## NFrazier (Jul 22, 2006)

nirav said:


> Hello Vortexers!
> Recently, my turn signal clicking noise continuous while driving straight or after making a turn. It kind of has grown its mind of its own and will stop when it wants. Could anyone help me to prevent the click sound? Is it a relay issue? Any help would be grateful!


Its one of two things. The relay (which is the hazard switch itself) or the contacts on the stalk.

If its the contacts on the stalk its one of two things, the stalk is bad or you need to clean the contacts with electrical cleaner


----------



## BassNotes (Mar 16, 2005)

Stalk switch.

Spray ample amounts of contact cleaner into it. That'll usually make it go away for a few weeks each time you do it.

Eventually you might have to replace the switch if it bothers you much.


----------



## nirav (Nov 16, 2001)

Thank you guys! I appreciate your help. I will work on it this weekend


----------



## cutchins (Aug 22, 2011)

would MAF sensor cleaner work in place of the contact cleaner you speak of?


----------



## bwyatt079 (Jul 20, 2006)

replace your hazard switch before you waste time spraying crap all over your car if you havent done so already.


----------



## BassNotes (Mar 16, 2005)

bwyatt079 said:


> replace your hazard switch before you waste time spraying crap all over your car if you havent done so already.


It's probably a problem with the turn signal stalk switch, not the hazard switch, even though that's where the clicking occurs.


----------



## bwyatt079 (Jul 20, 2006)

yeah your probably right. volkswagen must not have known what they were talking about when they were training me and when they put out a recall on the hazard switches...


----------



## BassNotes (Mar 16, 2005)

The recall on the hazard switches was not related to the clicking issue.

If the OP has the original type of hazard switch that is subject to the recall, then yes, he should get it replaced. But that won't take care of the incessant clicking problem he's asking about.


----------



## bwyatt079 (Jul 20, 2006)

Oh ok


----------



## mgray87 (Jan 15, 2008)

bwyatt079 said:


> yeah your probably right. volkswagen must not have known what they were talking about when they were training me and when they put out a recall on the hazard switches...


No offense to you personally, but based on my personal experience with VW dealerships...VW frequently does not know what they are talking about when they train people. 
Ask anyone at TDIClub and you'll hear much of the same.


----------



## bwyatt079 (Jul 20, 2006)

Pm'd


----------



## mgray87 (Jan 15, 2008)

bwyatt079 said:


> Pm'd


----------

